# Your Chi Sizes?



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I know people have asked about the size of your chi's, in weight, I would like to know the weight and the size in inches from the neck to the tail. Mr. Peepers is 11 pounds and 12", which sounds really big but then Buster who is only 5.5 pounds is a 9".

Their porportions have alot to do with it I'm sure. Mr. Peepers is VERY well porportioned, he's very even. And Buster sorta has the shorter legs and longer body. I'm just curious about your chi's.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo 7lbs 10 oz....approx 10 in neck to tail 

oops I measured and he was more


----------



## Anna68 (Aug 29, 2004)

*size*

Molly is 3lbs and is about 8 inches from withers to bum.


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

Riley 3lb,13oz; 8inches
Mocha 7lb,14oz; 9inches
Chica 5lb,8oz; 9 inches
Stella 6lb; 9inches (nursing weight)
Opal 5lb,5oz; 9inches
Dora 5lb,4oz; 9.5inches

interesting question! Will be great to see other weights and measurements.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ozzy = 7 1/2 pounds and 10 inches
Lily = 4 1/2 pounds and 8 inches


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Stinky= 4.5lbs and 10"'... :? I'm not sure on any since the little bugger wouldn't stop movin' so give or take!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm I'll have to get back to you about the inches but Mikey weighs about 3 and 1/2 lbs


----------



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok, Harley is 12 lbs. 13 inches.


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

Sporky is about 10 pounds and 12 inches. He's loooong. My husband says he looks like a kielbasa sausage! But, the good thing, is that being so big, he's also quite sturdy and I don't worry about broken bones as much as when I had little Pepsi who was very tiny.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie wasn't too sure about being measured but he is almost 5. 5 lbs and 10 inches neck to tail :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco = 5 lbs 6 ounces and 10 inches from base of tail to neck.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dobbie*

Dobbie was 10.2# when he checked into the vet's boarding area before I went out of town but he slimmed down considerably while he was there. I'd say he is about 9.5 # now and he is 12" from neck to tail.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, here is Mikey's size. He is 4 lbs and 10 inches.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dobbie*

He was 10.2 pounds when I dropped him off at the vet for boarding. (My mom is under hospice care and I had to go out of state to see her.) When I returned, Dobbie was thinner but I didn't have them weigh him. Each time he boards he loses weight. 

Dobbie: approximately 9.5 pounds (normally 10#) and 12" from neck to tail. I'm glad he's this big since he thinks he's a doberman! I call him "Dobbie, the little Dobbieman" - he thinks he's tough!


----------



## mfhutch76 (Dec 16, 2004)

My chi is about 2.6lbs and 9" from neck to tail, I think. Not sure where from the neck I should measure but it's an approximation.
How old are everyone's chis? Peanut is only 3 months.


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunny is 8 lbs and 12 inches.

ADD- Sunny is between 2 and 3yrs old according to his Vet.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy is 13 weeks old, weighs 2lbs and is 7 inches!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is 22 months old. Weight is 3lb 8oz, and is 11 inches long.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

Gizmo is 5.8 lbs. and 12 inches.
Piper is 3lbs, and 8 inches.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie is 6lbs 11 inches
Ritz is 5lbs 10 inches


----------



## mfhutch76 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Yikes!!!*

Wow, my Peanut has grown. I just took her to the vet this morning and she's already 4lbs! She's only 12 weeks old. Is she going to be super big??? :shock:


----------



## amf (May 14, 2006)

Brutus is 2 lbs 4 oz and about 8 in. She's exactly 16 wk old today.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

peanut may only be 4-6lbs full grown which is fine..even more than that is fine..as long as your pup isn't overweight (fat/obese) its nothing to worry about!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco 7.2 pounds & 9 inches

Bella 6 pounds & 10 inches 

Mia she's probaly 2.5 pounds now & 8-9 inches she freaked out a bit when I tried to measure her of course


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnies 3-4 pounds, not sure of her inches as i have no tape measure.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy is 1.7lb and about 16/17cm sorry dont know inches at nearly 15 weeks.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Billy is 21cm at shoulders and 1,8kg.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi is about 3.5 pounds ... she's very long and lean though, her body is like, 11 or 12 inches long


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

My boy is just under 4lbs or 1.7kilos and 9.5 inches. Also unsure where to start and stop! He is 18 months! He is perfect, not to long not to short, just perfect!


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

BlackJack is 3.2 lbs and around 8 inches long from neeck to tail


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, will measure later but I have a longhaired chi,Bandit, 3lbs, shorhaired, Molly, 4lbs and shorthaired, Dixie, 5lbs and.......longhaired, Beau a whopping 13lbs!! He is only a little over the standard(LOL)


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker (1yr) is 7.4pounds and 12" neck to tail and 10" tall
Jasper (5mos) is 5pounds and 10" neck to tail... Jasper is about 3" shorter than Tucker.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie (9 months) weighs 3.2lbs and is 8in
Madison (14 months) weighs 6.2lbs and is 11in
Chloe (13 weeks) weighs 2.4lbs and is 7in


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Princess- 5-7 pounds , 13 inch neck to butt, 8 1/2 inch neck

she is very long but i dont care


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Tamara is 10 inch. long by 8 1/2 high and she's 4,2 pounds.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Trixie is 11" long, 10" tall and weighs 7#
Teenie is 10" long 7" tall and weighs 7.2#
Rainbow is 12" long, 10" tall and weighs 5#, she is only 7 months old so I hope she fills out. She is long, tall and thin.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Good Lord. Guinny is 4.5 lbs and 13 inches neck to tail!! That seems really long!! Is that long? He's 7 months now.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Taco is 7.9 pds and 9 inches . Nina is 3.4 pds and barly 7 inches , Jezabell is 2.8-3.4 pds not sure she has gained since last week at the vet and she was there a week so 2 weeks ago she was 2.8 and she is 6 inches long but she is 13 weeks old nina is 7.5 months and Taco is 2.5 yrs


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I took my baby to the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 7lbs. The vet told me that she needs to go on a diet and needs to lose about a pound. I'm only supposed to feed her two tablespoons worth of food twice a day. Well, yesterday, I did that and she ended up throwing up this morning and it was just the bile from all the acid in her tummy. Anyways, sorry to go on and on about my story. I'm not sure about her measurements but she is definitely 7 lbs.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo weighs in at 5lbs. and measures 9 inches from neck to tail. He is tall and lean. Really delicate looking. 

Nine


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Ike is 11 inches from neck to tail, 9 inches tall at the front shoulder and 6lbs.
He will be 10 months on June 7th.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

hmm i am very curious...i will have to get zoey out from between the covers and madison and take some measurements...they are snuggled under the sheets pretty tightly this morning


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda is 4 lbs about 7 ". Princess Leia is 2lbs and about 5"


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

My Stella weighs 4.5 Lbs. and is about 9 1/2 inches long


----------



## Chrissypa (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello, Chico is 14 weeks old and weigh's 6 pounds and is 12 in. long from base of neck to base of tail. Hugs, Chrissy


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

jamoka- 10lbs 
Jemini- 12lbs
Jasper- 2.11lbs
Justice- 2.10lbs


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Tyson is about 10'' and 4.5 pounds.


----------

